

HP is making a long-shot bid to change the fundamentals of how computers work - Matamaitic
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/536786/machine-dreams/

======
drallison
This article is from April. In June, there was a course correction:
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/05/hp-the-machine-no-
memrist...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/05/hp-the-machine-no-memristors/).

